# Attic Bedroom Egress Window



## tag (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone.  

What is the maximum distance from grade to an egress window sill?  And where does this come up in the code?  

I have asked a number of people but they can't tell me where in the code it is specified.  Is it even addressed in the residential code?

thank you and happy holidays.


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2016)

Nope semi addressed

Which edition oh IRC ??


----------



## tag (Dec 26, 2016)

2009..   THANK YOU!


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2016)

Just meet this


Emergency escape and rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a _yard_ or court that opens to a public way


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2016)

Firefighters can put a ladder up

Occupants can wait for firefighters, have their own ladder, hang outside till someone shows, or jump


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2016)

Being an ex Calif,

Never thought how these met code?? Guess they are still allowed??



https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...d7179.jpg&sp=92b0124d2494bc6b22675b066de2b896


----------



## mark handler (Dec 26, 2016)

cda said:


> Being an ex Calif,
> Never thought how these met code?? Guess they are still allowed??
> https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/97/7c/4e/977c4e52fa934b0dc8df9ba5b06d7179.jpg&sp=92b0124d2494bc6b22675b066de2b896


There is no "height to grade" requirement. Yes, they are allowed.


----------



## tag (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm not a fan of heights so that doesn't look fun to me.  

I was advised by a building inspector that there was a maximum height drop of 14ft.    an architect that I know said the same (maybe a coincidence because they worked in the same town).  when I asked him where in the code that came up, he couldn't tell me then tried calling a few other architects he knew.. no one had the answer..


I've spent wayy to much time trying to verify a rule someone else said existed but had no proof of.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 26, 2016)

tag said:


> I'm not a fan of heights so that doesn't look fun to me.
> I was advised by a building inspector that there was a maximum height drop of 14ft.    an architect that I know said the same (maybe a coincidence because they worked in the same town).  when I asked him where in the code that came up, he couldn't tell me then tried calling a few other architects he knew.. no one had the answer..
> I've spent wayy to much time trying to verify a rule someone else said existed but had no proof of.


There is no "height to grade" requirement. in the IBC or IRC.
http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2015-I-Codes/2015 IRC HTML/Chapter 3.html
See section R310.2.2


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2016)

Could be a local or code or just a "touch the badge" code...


----------



## mark handler (Dec 27, 2016)

steveray said:


> Could be a local...



STATE OF NEW HAMPSHIRE
local Informational Bulletin
"...A window is an acceptable means of escape if within 20 feet of grade..."
https://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/firesafety/bulletins/documents/2009-04WindowBulletin.pdf

State of Wisconsin
https://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/co...ildings_and_environment/320_325/321/II/03/3/c
"... and that is no more than 15 feet above the grade below...."


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2016)

mark handler said:


> STATE OF NEW HAMPSHIRE
> local Informational Bulletin
> "...A window is an acceptable means of escape if within 20 feet of grade..."
> https://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/firesafety/bulletins/documents/2009-04WindowBulletin.pdf
> ...




So is it code?


Or information


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2016)

Don't see it, but also houses are required to be sprinkled after 2012


https://www.nh.gov/safety/boardsandcommissions/bldgcode/documents/bcr300.pdf#page=20

I see some NH. Cities quote it and some do not


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2016)

Don't see it


http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/rules/state_agencies/saf-c6000.html


----------



## mark handler (Dec 27, 2016)

cda said:


> So is it code?
> Or information



According to the Bulletin:
"What does the code require?
All of the above referenced codes require that any sleeping room, up to four stories in height, must have a secondary means of escape.  * A window is an acceptable means of escape if within 20 feet of grade.*"

*Must be a state thing.....*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Great question, made me blow the dust off my code books. Made me look!

Mark, great research. 

With the individual government entities that Mark has noted, makes you wonder if a required distance ever was part of any code change proposal and if it was, what was the reason for denial?


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2016)

Well

Mark, great research.

With the individual government entities that Mark has noted, makes you wonder if a required distance ever was part of any code change proposal and if it was, what was the reason for denial?[/QUOTE]



prior to fire sprinklers, some houses could not be built with max grade level:::

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...d7179.jpg&sp=92b0124d2494bc6b22675b066de2b896


----------



## mark handler (Dec 27, 2016)

cda said:


> "... if a required distance ever was part of any code change proposal ...


Not in the ICBO world... UBC


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 27, 2016)

IBC 1029.1 requires sleeping rooms below the 4th story to have emergency escape and rescue openings.  This would imply that some egress windows are expected to be more than 15 or 20 ft. above grade.

IRC R310.1 requires all sleeping rooms to have emergency escape and rescue openings, however I think the IRC is limited to 3 story residences.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2016)

*R101.2 Scope.* 
The provisions of the _International Residential Code for One- and Two-family Dwellings_ shall apply to the construction, _alteration_, movement, enlargement, replacement, repair, _equipment_, use and occupancy, location, removal and demolition of detached one- and two-family dwellings and _townhouses_ not more than three stories above _grade plane_ in height with a separate means of egress and their _accessory structures_ """ not more than three stories above _grade plane_ in height. """"





*RB] STORY.* That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above. 

*[RB] STORY ABOVE GRADE PLANE.* Any _story_ having its finished floor surface entirely above _grade plane_, or in which the finished surface of the floor next above is either of the following: 

1. More than 6 feet (1829 mm) _above grade plane._ 

2. More than 12 feet (3658 mm) above the finished ground level at any point. 



So are you limited to 12 foot rooms????

Seems like I have seen houses with stories higher than that??


----------



## tag (Dec 27, 2016)

Paul Sweet said:


> IBC 1029.1 requires sleeping rooms below the 4th story to have emergency escape and rescue openings.  This would imply that some egress windows are expected to be more than 15 or 20 ft. above grade.
> 
> IRC R310.1 requires all sleeping rooms to have emergency escape and rescue openings, however I think the IRC is limited to 3 story residences.



Yes, IRC does limit R class to 3 stories.  In NY, we are running on the 2015 IRC with some edits.  Prior, we were going off of the 2006 IRC which is when I first heard this unconfirmed rule. 



cda said:


> *R101.2 Scope.*
> The provisions of the _International Residential Code for One- and Two-family Dwellings_ shall apply to the construction, _alteration_, movement, enlargement, replacement, repair, _equipment_, use and occupancy, location, removal and demolition of detached one- and two-family dwellings and _townhouses_ not more than three stories above _grade plane_ in height with a separate means of egress and their _accessory structures_ """ not more than three stories above _grade plane_ in height. """"
> 
> *RB] STORY.* That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above.
> ...



12 feet is nothing, 9 ft ceiling, 14inches for meat between 1&2, that leaves you with less than 2ft from floor to sill on L2..  10 foot ceiling and your egress windows will need to be tempered and on the floor.   FUN!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 28, 2016)

The Story Above Grade Plane is a way to distinguish between basements (which don't count towards the 3 story limit) and stories.

Years ago I worked for a firm which designed large houses on the coast.  The FEMA flood level was 12 ft., so what would have been a 3-story house on piers became a 4 story house that had to meet the IBC instead of IRC.


----------



## tag (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm happy to see someone in the State has a sense of humor..   I reached out to New York State because another local inspector said there is a height limitation but could not recall where it stated such a thing or what exactly the height was..


The response I got from NYS..  




			
				NYS DOS said:
			
		

> “R310/311 does not talk about exterior height limitations.”
> 
> 
> Hmmm… what do you think that means, when the code is silent on something?


----------



## tag (Dec 28, 2016)

Huge thanks to everyone!   

Solved.  There was a 14ft fall requirement but that only applied to existing dwellings that only received a sprinkler system in the existing finished attic space and along the path of egress..  

*R313.5.1 - Existing dwellings.*
_Alterations to an existing
attic which create a building height of three stories above
grade shall be permitted in conformance with Section
AJ604.3 of Appendix J. _

2010 NYS code, Appendix J, section 604.3_ 
J604.3.3.2 - An emergency escape and rescue opening,
meeting the requirements of Section R310, located
directly above a roof or other structural
appurtenance from which access to grade does not
exceed a vertical distance of 14 feet. _


----------

